# Are These Very Common?



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

This caught my eye, more as a novelty, are they very common?

I wonder what tunes it plays, it has three, good patriotic tunes or the Yanky-Doodle-Dandy etc. we associate with these types









MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Was it made in the USSR Mike?

It looks like one I had but the script was in English.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Acording to the listing it was made in the USSR. Who knows, it could be Asian and marked up for the USSR market









If it stays cheap I might put a bid in for curiosity









Here's the back










MIKE...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's got to be worth a look Mike as long as it stays cheap.

Good hunting, old mucker.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm pretty sure they were made in the USSR although I couldn't say for certain precisely where the movement originates. The brand is _Elektronika_ and the Elektronika 5 (of which there were several subsidiary models) is one of the more common ones I've seen although I don't think any of them could really be called common per se.

I won this one a few days ago (seller's pic). It was <Â£20 inc. shipping. It's coming from the Ukraine though so who knows how long it might take to arrive. Weeks perhaps


















If that Elektronika 5 is working I'd say it's definitely worth a bid. I think they're cool


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks for the info, Rich









I will know in an hour if I have won







I would not look at such a watch normally, but with the Russian writing on it and if it was built in Russia what tune dose the alarm play.

MIKE.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Good luck Mike! No idea what tune the alarm plays but it would be great if it plays some sort of patriotic Russian anthem









If you don't win that one, there's another up for grabs with a Buy It Now of $24.99







Not exactly the same model, but very similar, though perhaps no musical alarm.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I was winning with six seconds to go, only two of us bidding and the other guy had given up at 8 euro. I still had 7 euro "movement" in my best bid. Must be the winner









Refresh to expect to see THAT I'm the winner, WRONG, a different person won with seconds to spare. Must have been one of those "sniper" programs









I would have liked that LCD









Well the seller will be happy, I tripled her money.

Never mind there are always plenty of fish in the E-bay ocean

MIKE..


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Bad luck Mike. There are two others available at the moment. Might be worth a look.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Rich,

Could you P.M where.

MIKE.









Edited to put your name right, Rich


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Thanks Ian


Could it be that I've borrowed raketakat's Russian Expert crown in his absence









I'll send you a PM


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Must have beeen thinking of him









Thanks RICH


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

What's big, red and shiny?

No, not _that_! This:










Just arrived from Ukraine







Their postal system is obviously much better than I'd given them credit for.

[unlike my local sub Post Office that just refused to give me a new car tax disc because I don't have an MOT certificate, despite the fact that my car doesn't need one







Sod 'em, did it over the Internet instead







]


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Rich...







very cool and retro...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Rich, I like it.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

@rich

Looks like they have used a standard mechanical watchcase and adapted the dial plate to suit. And why not?

Is there a button then where you would expect to see a crown?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Is there a button then where you would expect to see a crown?


Erm, maybe! Actually three recessed buttons. One changes the minutes, one changes the hours. Dunno what the other one is for







Could be that it doesn't work or that I haven't figured it out yet. Either way, the watch doesn't have any functions which, together with the styling, leads me to think it may be an early LCD.










Can't be sure if it has the original bracelet or not. There are no markings on the caseback. I've never seen an Elektronika like this one before. It's a bit of a mystery to me. The "5's" appear now and again in their various guises and LED "1's" are often pictured as, I guess, they were the very first models.

P'raps later I'll pop the lid off and see what's lurking beneath. Hopefully not something Japanese


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, to me the innards are as obscure as the rest of the watch









The back is similar to any number of Vostoks. A screw-down outer ring that secures the backplate. Simply unscrew the outer ring and lift off the backplate to reveal:










I don't know. You tell me







I'd have thought that, considering the watch doesn't do anything apart from tell the time, the two batteries would indicate an older movement rather than something modern









What do you think?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I agree Rich the movement does look like an old one rather than modern manufature..


----------

